# A couple reels i painted



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Heres a couple reels that i have painted and a couple more baits ones a D-10 k/o done with elmers glue to get the crackle look and a shad patteren.































.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Neat idea.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice work! 

I really like the splatter pattern of the round reel!


----------

